# Thera-Band Gold in Australia



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello to all the other Aussies here!

I've been looking for a while but have not been able to find a local supply of Thera-Band Gold.

Until yesterday that is









www.clubwarehouse.com.au
(03) 9419 7344

It cost me just under $70 shipped to my door for a 5.5m (18ft) roll which although that may sound expensive, that will give 70+ band sets tapered from 3cm at the fork to 2cm at the pouch, so less than a dollar per set. They always have the product in stock and shipping is approx 2 days to most Australian locations.

_Edit : Next day delivery from VIC to NSW! Time to go cut some bands!_










I hope this helps!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

Tanks soo much ive been looking for theraband gold for adges.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

No thanks required man, I've taken so much from this site, just trying to give a little back









It's a shame that our local product Aus-Band only goes up to black and does not do a silver and gold, especially as they are 1/2 to 1/3rd the price of Thera


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

i wish they did go up to gold, they are so much cheaper than theraband


----------

